# Wild Card with a Wild Blank



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

Wanted to try one of these kits out and my wife suggested a wild looking blank and this is what I came up with . Blonde stabilized cast buckeye burl . Its a thicker and heavier than I thought it would be. 
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oohh...very cool. I have a kit too...it's for my brother. I want him to come come over and see the process to make em. And see if I can get him to ty making one too...

Nice job on the pen. You play? I do...


----------



## Patrude (Apr 12, 2015)

great looking pen, eye candy blank for sure and you gave it a super finish. nicely done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oohh...very cool. I have a kit too...it's for my brother. I want him to come come over and see the process to make em. And see if I can get him to ty making one too...
> 
> Nice job on the pen. You play? I do...




Good deal ( pun intended) that you're getting your bro involved in the process . Maybe once or twice in a year .


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2015)

Sweet pen Tom, really nice blank! Also, the block it's resting on is incredible! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2015)

Yea, I was eyeing the block, oh yea, the pen tooReally an eye catcher, pretty soon you will have done all the kits, good thing Penn State keeps coming up with more all the time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, I was eyeing the block, oh yea, the pen tooReally an eye catcher, pretty soon you will have done all the kits, good thing Penn State keeps coming up with more all the time



Nah, they have a bunch I don't like , but I do hope they keep creating cool ones lol .


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nicely done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 13, 2015)

Great looking timber on that one.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

